# Can't make up my mind



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've posted about this before but I am looking again and want some opinions.

Some of you may know Charlie has severe allergies to chicken. I am also noticing she does way better on a food without grains. I currently have her on natural balance LID lamb formula, but since it is grain inclusive I am looking to switch again.

I am currently looking at GO! and Merrick.

I know both are pretty good foods, I am just so nervous that she won't agree with something in the food. Her poops are always great, she does have some looser ones at the beginning of the switch but she handles everything fine. But her allergies are terrible. Last time they flared up her skin got so dry and flaky and itchy that she bled when she scratched herself. 

Anyways, I was looking at the GO! Shine + Sensitivity Duck formula. She loves duck and I think that she would agree with this kibble. However, would the Salmon formula be better for her allergies? She also has environmental allergies so her skin is slightly dry anyways, would the Salmon formula help that? I have a tough time keeping weight on her so 12% fat sounds like it would be way too low for her. That's why I am slightly iffy with this.

I also like the look of Merrick's Duck formula, as well as their Pork formula. The ingredients look great to me and I think she would do well on it. The 17% fat is a lot more appealing to me as far as her weight maintenance, though quite honestly I would prefer more.

Does anyone have any experience with allergy dogs and these kibbles? Or dogs that have issues with weight maintenance on them? Or if anyone has any others I could check out?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not really up to date with all the recalls that happen as I fed raw but just recently switched over to kibble. 

Just saw all the recalls Merrick has lol! 

Go! it is. Unless someone has any other recommendations?


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

Either the Duck or the Salmon Go!, these protein sources would be considered "novel" The Omega 3's would be higher in the Salmon, and 3's act as an anti-inflammatory for itching etc..


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I do supplement with salmon oil anyways which has helped a lot and continues to help. I think I am going to pick up a small bag of the Duck and go from there. If the itchiness stops then I know it must be the grains and if not I will try a bag of the Salmon to see if the extra omegas will help.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I would try Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach and not worry so much about how the label reads. Both of the foods you mentioned are wiz kids at marketing and making you believe how great their ingredients are. The truth is they are average.

I know dogs that never has a solid bowel movement until they ate that Pro Plan food.

In the states PP SSS costs half as much as Merrick and people love it.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I honestly would have no problem trying PP food if I felt like it would work for her. I don't think it is a bad food and I know some dogs that are doing great on it. Even if it wasn't a decent quality kibble I would give it a try. Heck at this point I would feed Beneful if it would give her some relief. 

I am trying to find a grain free kibble to try because I have noticed she does better on them. If the Go! doesn't work out, I will probably try it out next. No harm in trying it.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> I would try Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach and not worry so much about how the label reads. Both of the foods you mentioned are wiz kids at marketing and making you believe how great their ingredients are. The truth is they are average.
> 
> I know dogs that never has a solid bowel movement until they ate that Pro Plan food.
> 
> In the states PP SSS costs half as much as Merrick and people love it.


If you're not interested in feeding your pet a food that has substances banned for human consumption in it due to the ingredient leading to death/permanent injury in humans then I would ignore this suggestion. (menadione -Vitamin k) Again, note, I said it's been removed in HUMAN food but is debated in the animal word. I prefer to play it safe, but others clearly aren't concerned always.

Also feeding a food with "animal digest" might be of alarm to you. 

Just an FYI on this brand of food.

Have you looked into Nature's Logic? It does have millet in it, but has a rabbit version and a venison version you might look into. They don't use any synthetic vitamins which I personally favor.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> If you're not interested in feeding your pet a food that has substances banned for human consumption in it due to the ingredient leading to death/permanent injury in humans then I would ignore this suggestion. (menadione -Vitamin k) Again, note, I said it's been removed in HUMAN food but is debated in the animal word. I prefer to play it safe, but others clearly aren't concerned always.
> 
> Also feeding a food with "animal digest" might be of alarm to you.
> 
> ...


WOWWWWWWW okay I was not aware of that. I knew that it was toxic (am I right in saying that??) but wasn't aware they still even put it in kibbles.

I have looked up Nature's Logic. It looks great, and I would love to feed it, but only one local store carries it and the store is unpredictable with what it orders in/has in stock. I don't want to be caught without food for them. I've looked into ordering it, too, but shipping costs a fortune.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> If you're not interested in feeding your pet a food that has substances banned for human consumption in it due to the ingredient leading to death/permanent injury in humans then I would ignore this suggestion. (menadione -Vitamin k) Again, note, I said it's been removed in HUMAN food but is debated in the animal word. I prefer to play it safe, but others clearly aren't concerned always.
> 
> Also feeding a food with "animal digest" might be of alarm to you.
> 
> ...


What you just stated above is total BS. Do you realize how wrong you are? Do you realize that all forms of Vitamin K are banned in some countries, not just K3. Why? Because of abuse by athletes. 

Do you also know that the only documented cases of vitamin K poisoning in dogs are from the natural forms, under a vet's care no less.

You have a right to your opinion, but I have point out that 9.9999/10 you are completely wrong.

You are just parroting what was on that german website about K3 where mice were injected with 6,000 times the amount that is fed and got anemia. Injecting and eating are two different things, let alone the dose of 6,000 times. Any animal could get hemolytic anemia from any number of things injected. That website is run by a women with a 6 month pet care certificate.

You simply don't know what you are talking about.

K3 is used in pet food because its the safest form, it is water soluble. The other forms are not.

This piece says it best:

www.azmira.com/support/article-the-latest-scare-menadione-k3.pdf


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> WOWWWWWWW okay I was not aware of that. I knew that it was toxic (am I right in saying that??) but wasn't aware they still even put it in kibbles.
> 
> I have looked up Nature's Logic. It looks great, and I would love to feed it, but only one local store carries it and the store is unpredictable with what it orders in/has in stock. I don't want to be caught without food for them. I've looked into ordering it, too, but shipping costs a fortune.


Don't listen to her. It is not toxic.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is some more info on K3 Why is Menadione in Weruva? | Tracie Hotchner Blog


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What about horizon legacy salmon? Legacy | Horizon

SALMON, SALMON MEAL, PEAS, PEA STARCH, MENHADON MEAL, SALMON OIL (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS), PEA FIBRE, ALFALFA, FLAXSEED, LOQUID EGG PRODUCT, CARROTS, APPLES, BROCCOLI, BOK CHOY, CABBAGE, BLUEBERRIES, SALT, FRUCTOOLIGOSACCHARIDES, YUCCA SCHIDIGERA EXTRACT, GLUCOSAMINE HYDROCHLORIDE, CHONDROITIN SULPHATE, DRIED SACCHAROMYCES CEREVISIAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED ASPERGILLUS NIGER FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED ASPERGILLUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, PINEAPPLE, DRIED TRICHODERMA LONGIBRACHIATUM FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED RHIZOPUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED ENTEROCOCCUS FAECIUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS CASEI FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUS FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED BIFIOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS PLANTARUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, VITAMIN A ACETATE, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, RIBOFLAVIN, NIACIN, FOLIC ACID, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, D-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, BIOTIN, L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN C), FERROUS SULPHATE, IRON PROTEINATE, ZINC SULPHATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, MANGANOUS OXIDE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE, COPPER SULPHATE, COPPER PROTEINATE, CALCIUM IODATE, SODIUM SELENITE, MAGNESIUM OXIDE.


there's also :

First Mate Australian Lamb - FirstMate Pet Foods

and Canine Grain Free Formula - Holistic Blend


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Here is some more info on K3 Why is Menadione in Weruva? | Tracie Hotchner Blog


Thanks. The whole thing is so silly, but just like other misinformation the fear mongering will continue. Most companies have been bullied into taking it out because of Sabine Contreras, who IMO is a fraud.

Worse yet is Dog Food Advisor. That site should be shut down.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Would one of the Fromm four stars work? Ive had great success with it and I always return to it after tryin other foods. 

As for purina, I had the displeasure of being around their rendering facility for a day (was next door at a military base). The trucks were full of rotting animals, not the fresh refrigerated meat they make uou think they use. The stench. Wow. This is not to say fromm doesn't do the same thing but I can't get that smell out of my mind when I think of purina. Bleh


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Thanks. The whole thing is so silly, but just like other misinformation the fear mongering will continue. Most companies have been bullied into taking it out because of Sabine Contreras, who IMO is a fraud.
> 
> Worse yet is Dog Food Advisor. That site should be shut down.


Either way, I have my opinion, and just wanted to let the poster know they might want to look into that and make their own decision. You know, the whole point in a forum? 

Please do tell, though, what is this animal digest? How do you feel comfortable feeding a food you don't even kno what animal parts is in it? They've tested foods with labeling such as "animal digest" and found phenobarbitol and were forced to admit euthanized animals were in the foods. Who on earth is okay with THAT?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Either way, I have my opinion, and just wanted to let the poster know they might want to look into that and make their own decision. You know, the whole point in a forum?
> 
> Please do tell, though, what is this animal digest? How do you feel comfortable feeding a food you don't even kno what animal parts is in it? They've tested foods with labeling such as "animal digest" and found phenobarbitol and were forced to admit euthanized animals were in the foods. Who on earth is okay with THAT?


I have no issue with any ingredient in Pro Plan from a quality standpoint. Big companies make their own animal digest and its just a flavor enhancer.

Do I use it, no. Would I, sure.

Pro Plan has never been recalled in 27 years and Champion has had 3 recalls, not to mention moldy batches of food, including dead cats in about 8 years.

What pet food company has the distinct honor of putting the first BSE positive cow in a bag of dog food?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Would one of the Fromm four stars work? Ive had great success with it and I always return to it after tryin other foods.
> 
> As for purina, I had the displeasure of being around their rendering facility for a day (was next door at a military base). The trucks were full of rotting animals, not the fresh refrigerated meat they make uou think they use. The stench. Wow. This is not to say fromm doesn't do the same thing but I can't get that smell out of my mind when I think of purina. Bleh


Ew that is so disgusting. 

I'll definitely look into it. I haven't gave much thought to Fromm as only one local store here carries it and it is pretty up there in price so I didn't give it much thought. I've heard great things about it, I just didn't give it too much thought. I looked it up a while ago, and though it had higher fat content that what a lot of foods do, I like a high fat content as she is a hard keeper. She's doing a lot better weight-wise though lately so it definitely could be an option.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Would one of the Fromm four stars work? Ive had great success with it and I always return to it after tryin other foods.
> 
> As for purina, I had the displeasure of being around their rendering facility for a day (was next door at a military base). The trucks were full of rotting animals, not the fresh refrigerated meat they make uou think they use. The stench. Wow. This is not to say fromm doesn't do the same thing but I can't get that smell out of my mind when I think of purina. Bleh


I think the same thing when I see beef/chicken in the store after living in Arkansas and smell/seeing the factory-farmed chicken and then seeing/smelling the feedlot animals on a cross-country road trip. I'm sure the pet food meat is a hundred times worse. It's disgusting. Anyone who recommends feeding Purina has a twisted view of healthy animal food .


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel like an idiot now lol! First I was thinking about feeding a food with a billion recalls. Then I actually considered feeding PP. I don't think I would ever actually do it, honestly. BUT I was going to research it a little. I can't believe that the put rotting food in kibble EWWWWWW and I am SOOOO glad I know where all the meat that I consume comes from. Though it isn't free-range and is fed grains, at least I know they had humane lives and weren't half rotted before I ate them. GROSS.


----------

